# Would you join a social anxiety group in your area?



## Drew

One common complaint we've seen is a lack of groups and we're considering ways of addressing this.

Please share your thoughts. It would be very much appreciated! 

*Update: May 15th, 2012*

Would you be willing to share your thoughts on *online social anxiety groups*? Maybe even test out a group later (if you're comfortable)?

If so, please contact me at [email protected]. No pressure. I'd just want to ask you a few questions to get your opinions. It wouldn't require any commitment from you and your feedback would be about the idea, not about you personally or me personally. I wouldn't take any negative feedback personally. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## mountain5

I started a meetup.com group in my area, but it hasn't gotten enough people to be functional yet...I don't live in a major city. I do go to social anxiety meetups in St. Paul occasionally.


----------



## Drew

mountain5 said:


> I started a meetup.com group in my area, but it hasn't gotten enough people to be functional yet...I don't live in a major city. I do go to social anxiety meetups in St. Paul occasionally.


Do you have to pay for a Meetup group that isn't yet active?

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## lyssado707

The first 3


----------



## mountain5

Yes, if you initiate a group on meetup.com, there is a fee involved. I paid for 6 months and I'll probably have to renew soon. There was a 50% off deal going on when I signed up.

I'm not sure what the current prices are, but it's easy enough to make a test group for yourself and see what they're charging.


----------



## EagerMinnow84

I asked my psychiatrist if she knew of any strictly social anxiety group at the hospital I go to once every 3 months and she said there isn't. I never knew finding a social anxiety group would be so difficult! And I live in a big big big city!


----------



## VCL XI

There's at least one in my area. I have no interest currently.



Jaan Pehechaan Ho said:


> I have been to a SA group gathering and didn't like it. It actually made my SA worse because I didn't know how to act around other people with SA. I was so quiet that even people with SA thought I was weird. You would think you will feel better because you are around people with the same problem, but it's not any easier - it's just like meeting "normal" people.


I've never been to one, but I imagine that's exactly how it would turn out for me. A local group's activities were rather summercamp-y, which would've been pure torture for me. Stuff like skating rinks, arcades, amusement parks, tourist spots, etc. I'm not into that stuff at all, so it wouldn't matter who I'm there with.

If anyone wants to start an SA street gang though, PM me.


----------



## veron

I'm not really sure. I think I could possibly go to one meeting and see how it goes from there... But considering that probably nobody in this city has heard of the term "SA," that won't be happening any time soon


----------



## Drew

EagerMinnow84 said:


> I asked my psychiatrist if she knew of any strictly social anxiety group at the hospital I go to once every 3 months and she said there isn't. I never knew finding a social anxiety group would be so difficult! And I live in a big big big city!


Yah, and I know therapists who have the problem of filling groups that they want to start. We are going to work on bridging that gap.

Many thanks to everyone who has voted and/or shared their thoughts and experiences.


----------



## anonymid

I went to a couple social anxiety meetups soon after I moved here six months ago, but haven't gone to any since.


----------



## nothing to fear

i guess you mean for therapy and not just the socializing?

i did a group for social anxiety - it costs money because it was run by two psychologist, but it was a bit helpful. we did CBT type work in the open and would set goals for ourselves and did exposure within the group (which was prob most helpful, since it was forced). i don't know how all of the groups work but i'd definitely recommend it to anyone who has the chance.
i'm also doing it again, but this time it is for a research study which is cool and since i'm a volunteer it is for free


----------



## Drew

nothing to fear said:


> i guess you mean for therapy and not just the socializing?


We foresee three types of groups: 
1) therapy run by therapists
2) therapy peer-to-peer (because some people insurance won't cover group therapy and/or they just can't afford it)
3) social groups to just get together and do fun stuff together (or volunteer!)


----------



## Hadron92

VCL XI said:


> If anyone wants to start an SA street gang though, PM me.


Haha. Count me in dude .


----------



## Drew

VCL XI said:


> If anyone wants to start an SA street gang though, PM me.


Hmm, maybe we could consider that as a group type as well  :lol


----------



## Black_Widow

At this stage, I really doubt I could find the courage. Though it's certainly something to consider for the future, if other things I'm trying at the moment don't work out.


----------



## Saqq

nothing to fear said:


> i guess you mean for therapy and not just the socializing?
> 
> i did a group for social anxiety - it costs money because it was run by two psychologist, but it was a bit helpful. we did CBT type work in the open and would set goals for ourselves and did exposure within the group (which was prob most helpful, since it was forced). i don't know how all of the groups work but i'd definitely recommend it to anyone who has the chance.
> i'm also doing it again, but this time it is for a research study which is cool and since i'm a volunteer it is for free


Hey  is there any spots still left for that group? or it is currently ongoing -- pm or text/call whatever 

Thanks


----------



## TorLin

I already belong to a good social anxiety group in my area


----------



## Metallic

My psychologist said that they used to have a group thing offered at the counseling center, but it wasn't specifically social anxiety. She said if she can get enough people that actually have social anxiety to want to do it, then she might get one started, but I'm still not sure if I'd be able to make myself go.

I also went to that meetup.com website and joined the group for social anxiety in my area, but I haven't gone to a single meeting. Everyone in it is much older than me so I'm not sure if I'd feel comfortable.


----------



## tiberius

Metallic said:


> Everyone in it is much older than me so I'm not sure if I'd feel comfortable.


Hey, it's a social meeting for the socially anxious. Nobody's comfortable! :afr


----------



## rickthegreat

There is an SA support group 2 hours from where I live.  I have thought about making it there but have not. I did do the phone group thing though but did not like it.


----------



## Toad Licker

I don't know if there are any SA groups in my area, there probably are since I live in a city. I've been asked by my counselor if I wanted to join a group but so far have yet to find any that sounded interesting to me. I'd most likely join an SA group if I found one nearby.


----------



## UltraShy

I'd be willing to meet others in my area with SA. In fact, I've met 5 SAS members in person.

Problem with SA meetings is that the people who attend them (or rather don't attend) have SA. Someone who lives in Madison tried to find people early this year who'd want to get together somewhere in Wisconsin, with the idea of meeting in Madison, Milwaukee or anywhere in the 75 miles between. She gave up, describing it as "like trying round up a herd of cats". I can certainly understand her frustration and eventual giving up. It's hard as hell to pry those with SA out of their home and into a gathering. When I met with 4 other SAS members back 3 years ago I ended up being more talkative than most of them. You know there's a problem when I seem like the talkative one.:lol


----------



## slyfox

I would join a group that was started by others with SA. I would probably be willing to pay if it wasn't too pricy


----------



## dax

There is a group in my area and I am planning on going to one of their meetings to check it out.


----------



## bk

I was in a therapist run CBT group for awhile, but I dropped out because I love quitting things. I would probably be willing to try something like that in the future. I would also be willing to meet people from this site for social activities or even CBT if that was the only option. I have met someone off of this site in person.


----------



## Sunshine009

UltraShy said:


> I'd be willing to meet others in my area with SA. In fact, I've met 5 SAS members in person.
> 
> Problem with SA meetings is that the people who attend them (or rather don't attend) have SA. Someone who lives in Madison tried to find people early this year who'd want to get together somewhere in Wisconsin, with the idea of meeting in Madison, Milwaukee or anywhere in the 75 miles between. She gave up, describing it as "like trying round up a herd of cats". I can certainly understand her frustration and eventual giving up. *It's hard as hell to pry those with SA out of their home and into a gathering*. When I met with 4 other SAS members back 3 years ago I ended up being more talkative than most of them. You know there's a problem when I seem like the talkative one.:lol


That's why there should be furry serene animals at every gathering, along with food, music, and amusement rides or volleyball or minigolf or water polo. Okay maybe just the animals.:roll


----------



## scaredtolive

I signed up for an SA group on meetup.com in Raleigh. I've never been though.


----------



## Paul

I go to SA groups, embarrass myself or otherwise decide I can't return, avoid seeing those people ever again, and find another group to go to. Ready to repeat the process whenever a new group is available.


----------



## AceRimmer

Although I'd like to go to one, my awkwardness would weird people out so nyet to attending one.


----------



## WineKitty

UltraShy said:


> I'd be willing to meet others in my area with SA. In fact, I've met 5 SAS members in person.
> 
> Problem with SA meetings is that the people who attend them (or rather don't attend) have SA. Someone who lives in Madison tried to find people early this year who'd want to get together somewhere in Wisconsin, with the idea of meeting in Madison, Milwaukee or anywhere in the 75 miles between. She gave up, describing it as "like trying round up a herd of cats". I can certainly understand her frustration and eventual giving up. It's hard as hell to pry those with SA out of their home and into a gathering. When I met with 4 other SAS members back 3 years ago I ended up being more talkative than most of them. You know there's a problem when I seem like the talkative one.:lol


I think he means a more structured setting or maybe I am reading it wrong? At least you live in an area where these things are possible. I live in the boondocks of middle America so its not even a possibility for me.


----------



## Drew

Thanks everyone for your feedback! 

Beyond the "Groups" functionality currently available on the forums, we are considering introducing a separate section of the site specifically for forming groups (social, peer to peer and therapist)

Are there any features or functionality that you think would make it easier to form, organize, and keep a group going (for any of the three types of groups)? Any suggestions are welcome!

One example of things that will be available is searching by zip code to find groups *and people interested in starting/joining groups* within XX miles of you.

Thanks!


----------



## coldmorning

I was thinking maybe we could have a social anxiety group that isn't about socializing or therapy, per se. While we all know we each have SA and that silence is acceptable, we still feel weird about saying nothing when we meet. And the possibility of any awkwardness is enough to deter some from going. I remember reading someone who described an SA meeting he went to and felt terrible afterward because the other SAers managed to talk to each other but he couldn't. So it was even worse then feeling left out of a regular group.

So maybe something like an art class or music lessons for those with SA. People could show up and you wouldn't have to talk or feel weird about silence. The focus would be on painting or whatever and not socializing or even therapy. We could try to find what skills some of us have to share. I have no idea how this would work in practice though.


----------



## shyvr6

Sounds like an interesting idea. I would think about going to one if I could control the anticipatory anxiety.


----------



## Witan

VCL XI said:


> There's at least one in my area. I have no interest currently.
> 
> I've never been to one, but I imagine that's exactly how it would turn out for me. A local group's activities were rather summercamp-y, which would've been pure torture for me. Stuff like skating rinks, arcades, amusement parks, tourist spots, etc. I'm not into that stuff at all, so it wouldn't matter who I'm there with.
> 
> If anyone wants to start an SA street gang though, PM me.


Haha, I'm all for it.

Just as long as I don't have to dress like the people in your pic :b

As for the poll, I'd do any of the first three. I was in a general therapy group, so I know I can get myself to go. The social activities choice is especially appealing. One thing that bummed me about group therapy is that you get to know people who are dealing with the same things you are, but you can't hang out with them. No subgrouping :-(


----------



## Phibes

I would push myself to go


----------



## Traci

First three here. I don't know of any groups in my area though. D:


----------



## KemikalPsykosis

_I'd like to join a group, but think I would be too anxious to join one._


----------



## estse

"Please try again later"


----------



## Drew

Mercurochrome said:


> "Please try again later"


Was that message displayed to you when you tried to vote?


----------



## TorLin

I have gone to several meetups with my group. It has been a great and wonderful experience for me, and I say signing up is good, but until you have gone to a support group that has people that truly care is a plus. 

for those who are on a meetup.com group, and just havent gone yet, i'd say push yourself to go ( yah yeah i know easy to say that do ), but hey If i can go to one, you can too. get your courage up, and try not to think of anxiety.


----------



## livinginfear

I'd join a group if there was one feasible for me to go to.


----------



## estse

Drew said:


> Was that message displayed to you when you tried to vote?


Oh, no.

No.


----------



## Paul

coldmorning said:


> So maybe something like an art class or music lessons for those with SA. People could show up and you wouldn't have to talk or feel weird about silence. The focus would be on painting or whatever and not socializing or even therapy. We could try to find what skills some of us have to share. I have no idea how this would work in practice though.


I like the idea in theory, but there wouldn't be enough people in most areas to split into interest-based groups, and there's no common interest you can count on.

An alternate idea I've had is an SA meetup group where people find another member or two who's interested in attending the same other-topiced meetup group. For example, I don't have the nerve to join a hiking group or a writers group on meetup... but if I knew I wouldn't be the only antisocial freak attending, that could make it less threatening and more possible.


----------



## ShyViolet

I'd possibly join one run by a therapist.


----------



## outcast69

I'm trying to form one right now here in Philly;so far I think their is 3 including me.I hope more SA's from the area join.I heard some south Jersey SA's would be interested.If anyone is interested let me know.


----------



## ecotec83

I joined a group but found it had no structure in meetings and most times only 2 people would show up, sometimes less. Half the time we would talk about the same things weekly, i found it really unhelpful and stopped going after 3 weeks. I wish we had a group run by a therapist.


----------



## Thomas Paine

No. But maybe if it was very far from my area and I had the gas money to go there, lol.


----------



## nightrain

I would love to join a social group  I need to get out more and start meeting new people.


----------



## Girl_Loner

Imagining everyone being nervously getting 
ready for the group meeting might make me feel better about it.

I would like to go to a group meeting but..obviously thats
scary.


----------



## Iced Soul

If there are some in my area, I haven't found them, though I have heard there are some.
I'd go to one if it was interesting enough and I could work up the nerve to go.


----------



## Yverinrey

coldmorning said:


> I remember reading someone who described an SA meeting he went to and felt terrible afterward because the other SAers managed to talk to each other but he couldn't. So it was even worse then feeling left out of a regular group.


That's probably the only reason that would make me hesitate from going to an SA meetup. I'm used to being left out and feeling like the outcast around outgoing people but if those with SA managed to end up talking to each other and I couldn't do it...?

I'd feel like a lost cause.

Then again, perhaps repeatedly attending the group and knowing they have all had various degrees of the disorder would help me to take one step forward.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

No, I wouldn't. It sounds too scary. If others started making great progress and I fell behind, I'd be really embarrassed about it.


----------



## christ~in~me

i would definatly


----------



## SixFigures

Im in a anxiety CBT group right now run by 2 clinical psychologists . Im the only one with social anxiety, and the others all have general anxiety. I was so anxious during my first session, and everyone was so chatty and talking non stop. I didnt really want to go back but forced myself.

Its been really good despite being the only one with SA. We have to break up into pairs various times throughout the session and complete exercises. Each week they increase the amount of exposure and during my last session we had to have a one on one conversation with everyone in the room. I have 5 more sessions left.


----------



## jer

Drew said:


> One example of things that will be available is searching by zip code to find groups *and people interested in starting/joining groups* within XX miles of you.


This was exactly something I was thinking about.

We could add 4 items in peoples profiles -

1. ask them if they are interested in meeting with other folks in their area
2. Have them input their zip code
3. ask them how far they are willing to travel.
4. ask them what type of meetings they like to have (fun filled atmosphere versus quiet/relaxed atmosphere)

What I hope to achieve out it is that I can discuss my SA issues with somebody who is going through the same issues.
Also I dont have to pay for it (one time I paid a psychologist out of pocket for every session and got nothing out of it - so I am not too inclined to have a paid professional involved)
Thirdly I hope to make friends with somebody so I dont have to live my life like a hermit.

btw - I chose "other" in the poll


----------



## The Strong Silent Type

There are a couple good ones in Virginia that are really willing to help out members anonymously. I am a member to the Northern VA group on meetup.


----------



## VeggieGirl

_There are already group(s) in my area and I haven't attended one_


----------



## My911GT2993

As far as I know there are none in my area. I would say yes, Id join one, but then probably think about it for 6 months first.


----------



## LooknUpnCali

With myself having SA for over 35 years. Social Anxiety/Phobia has got to be the hardest diagnosis to get a group started. In order to get n e group started u need people, more thn 3 people, but if u fear being around others and even those u do know have the same SA as u, there is no way a group can continue.


----------



## TheVoid

I'd like to join a group, but think I would be too anxious to join one. I don't want folks to note me in that way and give me those wired looks where ever I go


----------



## BetaBoy90

I've been looking for one, and trying to get one through my hospital with no such luck. Unfortunately either it's not too common where i'm from or people are too nervous to sign up for one


----------



## BrokenDreams

I have one near me and I've attended a few times. It's peer to peer and they do both social outings and classroom practice / discussion sessions.

It helped me a lot. I haven't been to a meetup recently but I think I will soon. First time was tough but it wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. It gets easier after that. I recommend it. Everyone there understands what you're going through so there's not as much pressure.


----------



## cguz23

I voted other because I do have an interest in attending a group but I never would because I'm too scared of talking to people.


----------



## ratbag

Cape Breton doesn't have much of anything. I doubt if there's a group that I could join around here.


----------



## TorLin

I voted "_There are already group(s) in my area and I've attended one_"
Not ran or provided by SAS though


----------



## Neptunus

Yes.


----------



## komorikun

Yes, I would. I've just found one meetup.com group in my area but most of the meetings are at places not so conducive for conversing. asian art museum, comic book convention, ice skating, the library.... Does look like they have something going on at a food court so I might go to that and smuggle some gin in with me.

There was some discussion on Gatherings but there seems to be a rift between those who have cars and those who use public transport.


----------



## SAgirl

I would join a social group, but it would have to be for people around my age.


----------



## ava0000

i would, although i doubt i could push myself to go anytime soon.

i know there's at least one social anxiety meet up in my area that happens every two weeks, but i dont think id have the courage to go atm.

i do wanna tho, im aiming to maybe go in a few months. although im worried incase there isnt anyone within my age range there, for some reason if there wasnt at least one person around my age there, i would feel really bad.


----------



## OregonMommy

A group with whom we'd do social activities and beat SA together.


----------



## ktbare

Yes definitely. I used to attend an anxiety group session (all anxieties) weekly, but its too far for me to justify the amount I was spending in petrol now . One for social anxiety specifically close to me would be great.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Absolutely.

And all the while I'd be amused that the worst cases, the people that most desperately need help with sa, could never attend such a group. It's funny in a dark way.


----------



## SusanStorm

I would too,but sadly I don't think there are any nearby in Norway.Might be some in the bigger cities where the nearest one is 6 hours away.


----------



## david86

I would attend if there was one in my area.


----------



## UltraShy

I'd be interested in meeting others in my area who have SA, but that's no easy task.

I remember last year a woman in Madison was trying to put together a meetup of SAS members to be held in Milwaukee, Madison, or anywhere in the 80 miles in between. She eventually gave up, describing it as being like "trying to herd cats," which I gather are not very cooperative creatures.

SAS meetings have a fundamental problem: they involve people with SA. In the most extreme cases, we're talking about people who literally can't leave their house. Then we have the common issue of those who never learned to drive due to fear and those who don't want to go to far due to fear.

At the only SAS gathering in Milwaukee that I'm aware of -- July 1, 2006 -- only two of those who showed up were actually from the Milwaukee area and I was one of them. One was from Minneapolis and the other was a couple on Wisconsin's western border.

I show up if there was another one.


----------



## bsd3355

I don't really feel the need to join an SA group, but I think that is mainly due to the fact that I feel I don't have SA.


----------



## bazinga

I think it might be a good way to meet a nice, attractive person. just maybe..


----------



## EmptyRoom

In my mind I would say yes right away.
But in reality...I'd be too terrified to move and it would take some serious will power to go.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker

Yeah, but there doesn't seem to be much around here. I originally voted that I would be too anxious, but I'm feeling better these days. Group therapy/activities...sure whynot?


----------



## BeatingSAwithastick

Hell If I could find one here in Sydney I'd join for sure.


----------



## sociallyretarded

I'm underage so I figured it would to weird to be the only one surrounded by adults, so no, I wouldn't consider joining one. Unless there was one offered for just teenagers.


----------



## milo001

There is no group like this in my country.If there are one in my city i'll join for sure.


----------



## ddswanson

I would join any group if it focused on SA. In Panama City Fl all their is, are general groups for ppl with all sorts of problems. Somebody being beaten or hiding from a threatening individual or suicidal will definetly humble my problems, so of course those groups definetly will not help, if anything they make me shell-up more. Anyways, anyone in PC? Hablo español también. Anyone? ¿Alguien?


----------



## Skysie

I really wish there were some kind of social anxiety group at Davis, whether it's just socially anxious people hanging out, group therapy run by a psychologist or even peer to peer group therapy. I never knew it would be so hard finding a social anxiety group on a huge popular college campus.


----------



## sas111

I would, but considering I havn't even told my parents & don't think I ever will ... so maybe if they could keep it private I would try & help myself.


----------



## Cerberios

Once diagnosed I was FORCED to go into one haha ...


----------



## rockyraccoon

I joined a support group for people with mood disorders. I was terrified at first to join, but now I feel better for attending, as opposed to running away from it.


----------



## zebra00

no people would probably know me there and they would tell the whole town i have social anxiety


----------



## freakzilla

For me it is sort of like a taboo. It would feel very weird but I at the same time I don't think someone like me afford to pass up an opportunity to meet people and maybe find a few new friends.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy

I don't have any interest in attending a group atmosphere.


----------



## Witan

Hey, I voted on this poll a long time ago. Cool.

Well, my vote hasn't changed. I think a group where SASers get together every so often and do some activity, or even just hang out, would be the best. I can say with confidence that I would definitely go.

Just being in a group of people like you, where you know they can relate and you can lower your defenses a bit is awesome. I definitely recommend it.


----------



## lissa530

*I am currently thinking about joining a group for depression and anxiety. Hopefully I can make myself go fingers crossed.*


----------



## Rocklee96

No.

1. I really don't like being surrounded by adults.

and 2. The amount of awkwardness would be off the charts. 

I mean, I'd meet one or two people from this site if I knew them well, but a lot of people would be scary. >_>


----------



## msbxa

Maybe. If they are not too large and depending on what they do there. 
But I don't know of any, and I'm not sure how to find them?
Anyone know?


----------



## shortnsilent

probably not. if i wanted to be with a group of people, i would choose people who are a lil more outgoing (but not crazy lol) that will help me come out of my shell. a lot of people with SA are depressed and i think that would bring me down. and shy people make me more shy. ironic lol


----------



## MoniqueS

I would, it would make me super anxious but at least everyone I'd be meeting would understand. I have nothing to lose at this point.


----------



## revoltra

My therapist advised me to join a group, but they just finished it and don't start up until fall. I didn't show much interest for it though. I'm still getting used to the idea of therapy so diving into a group would be to much to fast.


----------



## Oscar7

Yes, I'd love to join in one! Not sure if there's any nearby, though, in Denver.


----------



## Fluffy

"_I'd like to join a group, but think I would be too anxious to join one" _

Exactly. Sure they'd probably understand, but that doesn't stop my SA :afr


----------



## UltraShy

I'm sure all of you are eager to meet me, wondering what is this guy like in person.


----------



## Elleire

I feel like it'd be a wholesale value pack of awkward sauce. v_v


----------



## Cole87

No, talking on here is fine, talking like this in groups not a chance. It's something I don't like bringing up.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship

Sure, I don't see why not


----------



## sociallyawkward85

I been trying to find a support group in my area because I would like to go to one but there is nothing around here for people like me


----------



## randomprecision

I think I would like to but Raleigh is four hours away (current group).


----------



## rgrwng

i would be up to it, but i have no way of funding myself for it. i am interested the social aspect/activity ones. i have yet to experience many things, like rock climbing or swimming (stuff like that). i think it might be good for me to keep my mind off the negatives in my life. anything i find fun will put my mind at ease. are these like anxiety groups getting together to have fun?

i voted for options *4 + 5 + Other*


----------



## rockyraccoon

I joined a support group in my area, that is free of charge. Usually only about 5 or 6 people attend. But each person is different. Some have psychiatric problems like depression/anxiety/bipolar/schizophrenia, etc., others are recovering drug and alcohol addicts. But the common denominator among us all is to vocalize how we are feeling in a trusted community. I find support groups to be better than one on one counselling, because in support groups you get to hear other people's stories, and thus develop a better rapport with them. I find psychologists to be rather cold; you don't know anything personal about them, yet you are expected to tell them everything personal about you.


----------



## Escape Artist

I am actually considering making a "club" of sorts for people with all sorts of social inhibitions and anxieties at my campus.


----------



## meco1999

I would be too anxious to join a group of any kind. Just the thought of me and other people sitting in a room, and me having to talk about myself or even introduce myself makes my stomach turn and heart beat faster.


----------



## Innamorata

I would join a group. I'd be nervous but I'd probably go.


----------



## rgrwng

Innamorata said:


> I would join a group. I'd be nervous but I'd probably go.


i would feel the same way - i would try to justify going by telling myself "it's better than being inside" and just going for it, even if i despise myself for not listening to me.


----------



## Innamorata

Yeah, I think it'd be a good thing to do. I actually had the mental health charity Mind call me today, cos I have a support worker and they were calling me to get me to answer some questions about the service that I'm getting. They asked if there's anything I would change, and I said that it would be really good if there was a support group for SA in the area, they said that was a good idea, and said that they're looking for young people to help develop the service, and would I be interested in doing that so I said yes.


----------



## Aedan

Oh God no. I already have enough trouble managing my own problems, I don't need to find out about other people's problems !

My therapy group are my outgoing and fun friends, thank you.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

I would be nervous to.

And I wouldn't be willing (or able, for that matter) to pay for it.


----------



## Nogy

Its a good idea in theory...but i dunno if it would work out. I have a hard enough time socializing with outgoing people...what happens when im in a group of people just like me? Sounds like bad news in my opinion


----------



## andy1984

There was never a group around where I used to live. I have move to an area with a group now, and have been to a few meetups. I would highly recommend finding a group to anyone here. Its really good. Its free. Everyone is at different levels and is anxious about different things so there are people that can help as well as people that need help.


----------



## Marakunda

Hell nah...

I can't come in contact with a human, that's just crazy talk!

lol, honestly probably not though....


----------



## Alexa10

*Resply*

I'd join one to make my communication and presentation of my self better. I have no trouble talking to people but it's the keeping in contact part that I really do have problem with such as emailing/writing letters. I think that this would help me with my confidence which in turn would help me with my social skills much better. I would like it if they could teach me how to organize between school and social life which seems pathetic but I need it. I think that'd help me a lot. Sorry if it seemed like I was being selfish by only talking about just myself. By the way, I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered before; but what's CBT stand for?


----------



## leave me alone

Maybe, but there is no way there will be one here where i live. You guys who have opportunity to join a SA group, go for it!


----------



## rgrwng

Alexa10 said:


> but what's CBT stand for?


Cognitive Behavioral Therapy - therapist guides your thought processes to be more positive, i think. get's you thinking differently and stuff i think.


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

*If I could bring my "safe" person I might try to go to one. But here in the little town of Waterboro in the tiny state of Maine we have none. That is why I searched the www to find this group on-line. Plus in here I can have a voice without having to leave my house.So I guess if one was started here I might do it.................*


----------



## afraid2goinpublic

I am going to see my therapist Monday for my first session to try CBT and see how it goes. She showed me on youtube that if you type in EFT they have videos to show you how to use different methods of calming yourself and lowering your anxiety level. So we shall see......................:roll



rgrwng said:


> Cognitive Behavioral Therapy - therapist guides your thought processes to be more positive, i think. get's you thinking differently and stuff i think.


----------



## forbidden

I joined one..and it went well for a while until i got raped by someone i met there. Havent been there since...and not feeling like it could be that safe...be careful...


----------



## purplerainx3

I would totally like to go to one, if there was one nearby aimed for people around my age.


----------



## Josh O

I'd try to, though it'd be difficult. I'd have much better results just having a friend with SA, as I wouldn't have to be in a group of people but could still vent and have someone that understands it all.


----------



## Chatise19

I would love to go to one, but I live in a small town and dont know how to drive to the city


----------



## Mina84

I voted for other:

I'd start considering joining a therapy group run by a psycologist or therapist, if there was one for *free*. 
But first, I'd have to overcome my anxiety... 
:group :afr


----------



## Catnap

I'd join a free, peer-comprised group that met up for activities, but I don't think anything like that is in my current area (I've checked before) and soon I'll be moving, but if there was something similar in the new area, I'd still do it. I'd host my own, but I don't think I'm good in a leader role.


----------



## Help please

There are no groups as I know of in my area


----------



## arnie

It would be fun to join a group, but only if it focused on activities. I would hate a group where we have to talk about ourselves. I would feel everyone judging me.


----------



## northstar1991

I would if there was one in my area. It'd be interesting to see how group therapy is and if it would help my SA.


----------



## slightlyawkward

I tried to join one. Then we were all e-mailing back and forth to talk about setting up a meeting and everyone was saying "I only really got along with people my age" and hinting that they thought people younger than them were immature. I was the youngest one in the group. So yeah, ditched that. I don't need to hang out with people who snub me simply because I'm younger than them and assume I'm immature because of my age.


----------



## ChrissyQ

I would LOVE to join a SA Group! But I don't think there is one in my city/area !


----------



## brothersport

Number 3 for me. I've searched high and low, and haven't found a group in New York


----------



## MrGilligan

It seems kind of like an oxymoron to me... I don't mean to offend anyone, but I always thought that if a bunch of people like myself met up, it would be the most awkward meeting in history.


----------



## MrGilligan

I used to work with this guy who was really quiet and everyone told me "you two should hang out together! You're so similar!" and we would just look at each other like "oh my god, NO!"


----------



## Doriis

MrGilligan said:


> I used to work with this guy who was really quiet and everyone told me "you two should hang out together! You're so similar!" and we would just look at each other like "oh my god, NO!"


Hahaha why would people assume that!

And erm I don't have the guts to go alone... But I'd really like to meet socially awkward people like me.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

I would never join a support group for SA. Can't imagine anything more awkward. I think the nearest one is 3hours from where I live. Don't think it's worth it...


----------



## Drew

Would you be willing to share your thoughts on *online social anxiety groups*? Maybe even test out a group later (if you're comfortable)?

If so, please contact me at [email protected]. No pressure. I'd just want to ask you a few questions to get your opinions. It wouldn't require any commitment from you and your feedback would be about the idea, not about you personally or me personally. I wouldn't take any negative feedback personally. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## jessicammiller

I am trying to look for female friends in my area with sa but the groups i see are too far away


Drew said:


> Would you be willing to share your thoughts on *online social anxiety groups*? Maybe even test out a group later (if you're comfortable)?
> 
> If so, please contact me at [email protected]. No pressure. I'd just want to ask you a few questions to get your opinions. It wouldn't require any commitment from you and your feedback would be about the idea, not about you personally or me personally. I wouldn't take any negative feedback personally. I hope to hear from you!


----------



## LoveButterfly808

I'd join a social group that focuses on doing social activities (free except for any activities done)


----------



## Openyoureyes

na. i don't want to put it out there that i have sa.


----------



## Jinxx

Due to the fact that I'm an introvert, a group would socially drain me so no.


----------



## CristianNC

When SA Groups will be present in Romania I will probably travel to them with my private jetpack.

I think Romanians are one of the most extroverted nations in the world(Finland being on the other pole for example) so no need for that.


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

I would love a group in new york to go to but mostly too scared to go since fear what people think of me.


----------



## Pennywise

No. Being forced into a group of people wouldn't help.


----------



## Xenos

I've been going to a social anxiety group therapy offered through my HMO. It's not ongoing; only 8 sessions, and our last will be this week. I think it's helped, though; mainly it's motivated me to do the kinds of things I knew I'd have to do anyway.

I'm trying to do some things through meetup. I saw Spider-Man with a bunch of total strangers of Friday, which of course made me super-anxious, but I came out of it okay and hopefully a little braver.


----------



## aloneanddizzy

I would be way too uncomfortable to share the details of my SA circumstances with any local group in person, because I would completely expect anything I reveal to get around and be used by people to negatively impact my job and life. I can barely even do so here in a relatively anonymous environment, because of my worries about that happening somehow.


----------



## slappedass30

Probaly not I can't think of anything more awkward and uncomfortable than getting a bunch of awkward and uncomfortable people together and beside id be soaked with sweat before I even got there


----------



## clutchcity10

In person, yes. It'd be the easiest for all of us. We all know our problems, the shame level would go down and we'd get much more comfortable.

Online? Defeats the purpose, I'm still behind a keyboard & monitor. 

I think its imperative to meet one's in your area, to address the problem. That's where it starts, personal contact face to face!


----------



## A SAD Finn

CristianNC said:


> When SA Groups will be present in Romania I will probably travel to them with my private jetpack.
> 
> I think Romanians are one of the most extroverted nations in the world(Finland being on the other pole for example) so no need for that.


Yep, I really do wonder why there aren't any more SA-groups over here. There is a lot of variation between the different areas of Finland though. My dad's family comes from an area where people are generally seen as quiet and reserved. Our family gathering aren't exactly very loud events.

I attended my university's group-therapy sessions a few years ago but I didn't find them very helpful. It was cool to meet other people with SA though. Most of them appeared so normal.

I would be interested in a group that focuses on doing social activities, hanging out, going out for a drink, etc. However, I'm not aware of one.


----------



## aregone

I'm currently joined to an anonymous alcoholics group, where my psychiatrist talks mainly about alcohol addictions, and not only. It is the only group, tax free, by the way, in my area were socializing is possible. I attend every Sunday, it's really enjoying since I'm not forced to talk almost anything, just meet troubled people, they are nice and respectful. I still come with my mom, since I am a bit afraid to go alone  Pity me, at 24 old, OMG.

PS: I was a drug addict before


----------



## Dash9

I'd love to join a group! but between work and college that's tough...Well if anyone wants a texting buddy message me, if you live in Texas.


----------



## Cam1

No, because there isn't one in my area unless I want to drive 2 1/2 hours to Massachusetts.


----------



## Myluckystar

I want one at my school. But without all those questionnaires! I just want a fun support group.


----------



## NoHeart

Doubtful.


----------



## Otherside

I probably would. Then again, I was asked by my doc whether I would be interested in group therapy and social anxiety kicked in, so I said no :/


----------



## sielexajajez

I went to a support group once for people with all types of anxiety, not just social, as well as depression. It was the most depressing thing I'd ever been to and I never went back. There was a social work facilitator, but every just talked about how anxious and depressed they were. There was nothing to address how to cope. If I ever tried another one it would have to do more with that.


----------



## Arthur Dent

I attended to the only one around. It was quite messy and disordered, there wasn't a clear program and nobody but the founder attended regularly. All that was understandable. But I could never fully relate to them. They were of the type who has problems with interacting with groups, but are better dealing one on one. so I ended up as quiet and isolated as usual. Also they became good friends because they liked to go out to get drunk and dance, and SA or not I simply don't like that. So I cut off contact with them, as I had to keep the meeting hid from my family, and all that stress wasn't paying up at all.


----------



## JMaster123

I would not join a group because I don't care to listen to one person dominate the group with their irrelevent to the subject problems.


----------



## AceEmoKid

I voted in this poll a while ago but I chose: I'd join a social group that focuses on doing social activities (free except for any activities done).

Recently I joined a Social Anxiety Support Group on meetup.com for LA, just to have a reminder that I should be open to trying that, or even something akin to that, in the future. Perhaps once I get out of the high school hell hole. 

Although I think I'd be too nervous to do straight up therapy for SAD. Just activities in large-ish groups, where I could just hang out in the back and ease myself in would be more my style. I think it's better to treat SA through experience, rather than proffessional help anyway.


----------



## enfield

if it contained komorikun, yes.


----------



## Nono441

^ lol

I've joined an online group, and attended one of the events back in march, but I couldn't find the strength to go to any other event yet, plus the people there didn't really seem that anxious but I can understand that, we tend to put on a fake mask of confidence even around our own kind :| and they didn't really address any issues, it wasn't a therapy group but mostly a "be less lonely" kind of deal, which I don't care much for since I'd like to get to the root of the problem.

Frankly I am kind of in a deep hole right now.


----------



## MCHB

If there was one.


----------



## coffeeandflowers

JMaster123 said:


> I would not join a group because I don't care to listen to one person dominate the group with their irrelevent to the subject problems.


I know. I attended a group for OCD a while back and one girl basically took up the whole time and her OCD wasn't even bad *sigh*

I'd rather the group be activity focused; not so much sitting at a table talking.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Yes, it helped in a few ways. You just need to stick at the tasks you've been set and learn to make a routine of them to notice the difference. Id still recommend it.


----------



## ForeverInBloom

Perhaps, it depends on what I have going on at the time.


----------



## Creepy Little Clown

I'd like to join one, but because I don't have a story to tell of why I have social anxiety, I always kinda feel like a fraud, when I talk to other sufferers.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

No, I wouldn't want to be around a bunch of normal people who pretend to struggle with a disorder... which usually seems to be the case with things like this. Besides I'd probably be the black sheep of the group anyway.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

No. Dont want to socialize or hang out for no reason.


----------



## inerameia

I'd want to try a social anxiety meetup. I'm open to new experiences and I can relate with these people on a social level for the most part.


----------



## LoungeFly

I may join a group run by a therapist, and being to talk with like minded people like myself. 

May also join a very small group of like minded people in my area, if I knew how to go about finding either.


----------



## Alone75

A group meeting up and doing social activities would be worth a try. There are no therapy groups around here that I've seen, that specifically treat social anxiety. But I have tried other groups before and it was an awful experience. I couldn't put myself through that again!


----------



## bunnyboo

too shy and scared for that


----------



## Morgenstern

No.

I prefer doing activities with like-minded people as opposed to those who may/may not share a particular condition. I can see the whole 'shared experiences, understand if you're quiet' element, but it's not how I'd choose to socialise. Thus far I've had very little in common with most users on social-anxiety websites so wouldn't hold out much hope for any offline groups. I envisage being female would cause further problems, too.


----------



## probably offline

Morgenstern said:


> No.
> 
> I prefer doing activities with like-minded people as opposed to those who may/may not share a particular condition. I can see the whole 'shared experiences, understand if you're quiet' element, but it's not how I'd choose to socialise. Thus far I've had very little in common with most users on social-anxiety websites so wouldn't hold out much hope for any offline groups. I envisage being female would cause further problems, too.


I agree. I might be missing out on a good experience but... yeah.


----------



## Kalliber

Yes I would


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

I go to NAMI when I can.


----------



## SunshineSam218

I'm sure there's a few in my area but I haven't attended any of them yet. Maybe this is something I should look into.


----------



## Whatev

Yeah definitely would, been looking to go to one for awhile now but nothing is close unfortunately.


----------



## Moon Thief

I would like to, but I would potentially back out at the last second.


----------



## Kalliber

Yes i would


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

I attended a meeting once a couple of years ago. Everyone seemed very friendly and social. I felt so out of place. Yeah, even at a social anxiety group.

I've been thinking about going back again, now that my self esteem has improved, but I chicken out at the last minute every time. Ah well, maybe next week.


----------



## markwalters2

Awkto Awktavious said:


> Everyone seemed very friendly and social. I felt so out of place.


Really? This is what I always thought a SA meeting would look like:


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy

Theres one meetup group where i live in Austin,Tx.Been thinking of going for 2 yrs now.Working up the courage to go.


----------



## Tabris

Nope, that sounds terrifying.


----------



## inerameia

Yes


----------



## TheClown7

omg yes


----------



## equiiaddict

I'd join a free group. I'm a broke college student, so having to pay for any type of therapy or "group services" would be completely out of the question for me.


----------



## burgerchuckie

Definitely!


----------



## someguyaz

I'd go to a group if it had people my age


----------



## lexx

Definitely, and I wish I could. :/


----------



## bluecrime

No, because they look **** and basically consist of older SA people looking for drinking buddies. thanks, but I'm looking for real help that won't be found at the bottom of a glass!


----------



## BoringJim

For me personally the thought of joining a group to talk about social anxiety would be a truly horrifying concept! Though I can see that it would work for others.

Now the really strange thing is, if I have to attend any kind of official meeting in a more professional capacity - and even speak myself - I can manage it with little fuss. The problem for me comes where anything takes place in a social setting. The mere possibility that I may have to talk about myself is far too terrifying.


----------



## londonguy202

never, i really doubt that any group will accept me  :cry


----------



## Blushy

Nope. Anything with the word "group" involved sounds awful.


----------



## Sai Kyae

I want to join a group like that. Unfortunately, there is no such group in my community.


----------



## Robot the Human

I'm desperate to join one, but there aren't any close by.


----------



## CoffeeGuy

Personally, I don't have any interest in a social anxiety support group.

1. I'm not keen on explaining myself or my personal issues to a group of strangers. I just don't. 

2. I've been apart of a therapy group before, and I don't feel like I got any benefit from it and I just didn't really like it. 

3. My SA is a personal issue that can only be solved by me deciding to change myself and my lifestyle. I'd be willing to go to therapy to help me on that road, but I don't think being around a group of strangers would do me any good.


----------



## komorikun

A lot of support groups are more about socializing and not about therapy.


----------



## persona non grata

komorikun said:


> A lot of support groups are more about socializing and not about therapy.


Plus, in this case socializing is therapy.


----------



## Jammer25

I haven't looked for any in my area, but I would definitely attend if it was more about socializing than sit-down, structured therapy. Would be cool if the group had people around my age as well.


----------



## pemigwasset

Something like that would be so helpful. I'm already seeing a therapist and a psych dr, but it's not really helping much, and I feel like I'm wasting my mother's money. I hope after a while I'll feel comfortable enough to actually get what I want out of therapy, and then maybe even find some meds that help. I'm trying to get into this program that's kind of like a partial hospitalization in that we do groups and see a doctor every day, but it's only for about 3-4 hours a day. It's for anyone. I hope I get to join it soon.


----------



## gideon ashl

I picked "too anxious to join one." I'd be scared I'd go to a support group only to find that everyone there has worse problems than me, and that I've just been exaggerating my own anxiety the whole time.


----------



## cocooned

If there were one in eastern NY or south western Vermont hell yes.


----------



## The Exodus

I'd love to join one, knowing that everyone is in more or less the same situation I am. There aren't any nearby at this time, though.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Right now, I wouldn't. I find my own ways to cope (or more likely, maladapt) when it comes to psychological difficulties. But if I ran into a hurdle and found I needed support, I'd consider it. Might even be a place to get to know similar people so I'm not against it.


----------



## bubbletea

I think I would want to join one, but there aren't any nearby. The closest ones are in L.A. which is about 30-60min away (traffic).


----------



## Steve French

They don't have such a thing in these rural parts, but anyways, listening to people whinge and dumping my problems on others has never been a fond activity of mine. If they are all like the movies where every body sits in a circle and holds hands and sings kumbaya and all that ****.


----------



## Marleywhite

I have tried meetup.com and we do have an Anxiety group in Florida, but it is too far for me. Plus, most of the members are in their 30s. I would like it to be a nearby group with people in their 20s. I know New York has a big SA group. Those lucky b4st4rds


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner

no because I hate hugging


----------



## cak

I would love to join one, but I'd have so much anxiety about it, I'd probably back out.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I know people have different levels of social anxiety but to me it looked like most of the people didn't have anxieties at all. I felt like an outcast. That makes it difficult to open up or start conversations. I don't know what to do anymore. Its just depressing.


----------



## Paul

visualkeirockstar said:


> I know people have different levels of social anxiety but to me it looked like most of the people didn't have anxieties at all. I felt like an outcast. That makes it difficult to open up or start conversations. I don't know what to do anymore. Its just depressing.


People often look like they don't have social anxiety, because it's not a visible thing, it's an internal experience. I'm not so bad with the group now, partly due to plowing through more than 70 regular meetups over 4 years and partly thanks to the one person I managed to connect with, but I still have some awkward times where I feel like the outcast. And if you take me outside the group, well, I haven't a clue how to react when a neighbor says "hi" or how to talk to the other 7 billion people.

Sometimes you'll feel like the outcast more in an SA group because everyone else is too anxious or conversationally-unskilled to initiate with you. That happens especially at hikes and event-type meetups, I've noticed people stick to those they know at those. You might prefer our more formal monthly SA discussion groups, or a game night... those are more inclusive than other activities.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Paul said:


> People often look like they don't have social anxiety, because it's not a visible thing, it's an internal experience. I'm not so bad with the group now, partly due to plowing through more than 70 regular meetups over 4 years and partly thanks to the one person I managed to connect with, but I still have some awkward times where I feel like the outcast. And if you take me outside the group, well, I haven't a clue how to react when a neighbor says "hi" or how to talk to the other 7 billion people.
> 
> Sometimes you'll feel like the outcast more in an SA group because everyone else is too anxious or conversationally-unskilled to initiate with you. That happens especially at hikes and event-type meetups, I've noticed people stick to those they know at those. You might prefer our more formal monthly SA discussion groups, or a game night... those are more inclusive than other activities.


Thanks. I guess ill keep trying.


----------



## BackToThePast

I'd join one that focuses on doing social activities. I find that doing activities takes off the pressure from having to socialize because you already have something to talk about.


----------



## scooby

I've been thinking about joining one recently. I've just got to actually find one, and hope its close enough to me, that is _if_ I go through with it.


----------



## Jade18

been in so many therapy groups already
and exept for the sexual abuse therapy group the other over 6 never helped
i think that one was the easiest to ''cure'' since it was a trauma..
whatever it is what i have now...im 100% its incurable so no.


----------



## McFly

I'm allergic to humans. Dogs or cats are the only ones I socialize with.


----------



## Juschill

no i don't like the whole support group type thing where we discuss our "feelings"


----------



## 8888

I wish there was a therapy group in my area specifically for social anxiety


----------



## chaosherz

waerdd said:


> I'd join one that focuses on doing social activities. I find that doing activities takes off the pressure from having to socialize because you already have something to talk about.


I voted this too. I see an ad in my local newspaper for an anxiety support group regularly, and they meet at a place just 5mins away from me. But I would never go because of my SA (ironic) and also because I don't think it would help much. I'd prefer to just join a social group that go on outings every now and then as that is all I really want to do, rather than sitting around whining about our problems.


----------



## TheSilentGamer




----------



## B89

Bill Hick's response:


----------



## C808

no interest in it


----------



## BobtheKat

I wouldn't mine attending one, except I don't think there are any around my area.


----------



## vienuma

Ahh, I'd definitely join any social group that focuses on doing social activities if there would be such in my town...


----------



## Esteban

Sure. I'd join to do CBT exposure exercises or just social outings.


----------



## ltrain

Yes I would but currently where I reside I sincerely doubt there would be any other people that I could relate to.


----------



## Cate P

I would say yes... but the angst would build in the days leading up to it.... then I'd make up some excuse not to go, or worse attempt to go but end up in a puddle crying that nothing I wear looks good or my hair is a mess or no one would talk to me. How do we expect a group of people that are afraid to talk to people to want to get together? Is it just me?


----------



## That1Chick

I feel the same as you !


Cate P said:


> I would say yes... but the angst would build in the days leading up to it.... then I'd make up some excuse not to go, or worse attempt to go but end up in a puddle crying that nothing I wear looks good or my hair is a mess or no one would talk to me. How do we expect a group of people that are afraid to talk to people to want to get together? Is it just me?


----------



## CWe

I would be interested but probably wouldn't


----------



## jblanch3

I've been to quite a few of this one support group, they mainly specialize in social activities, but it's in NYC, and I live near eastern Long Island, so every time I go, I have to commute 90 minutes each way by train, and then have to get to whatever place they're meeting at. 

There are no local support groups for SAD that I know of in my area. There are a lot of things that make it hard for me to attend the support group in NYC on a regular basis (the expense, the commute, just not knowing the city). It's been a mixed bag, some of the meetups are really fulfilling, and others not so much.


----------



## Andras96

Already did and even the other people in group look at me as a weirdo. I bet they wonder why I continue to breath instead of ending this joke of a life


----------



## twilightmoon

I would be interested in attending an SA support group. It would terrify me for sure, and I would definitely spend the days before the event just full of dread and anxiety and there is a 50/50 chance I will probably panic at the last minute and use some lame excuse to cancel because I'm so afraid of talking to people. At the same time, I realize I have a problem with my SA and it's holding me back in life. People scare me, that's the truth. I can't stop the feeling, yet part of me has the instinct to want to be with people. I long to have friends that understand me, and it is somewhat of a comfort to think if I met people in a support group in person, even if I did not talk very much to them, it'd feel good to know for sure that I'm not the only one struggling because of SA.


----------



## Justheather

I love one here in Wisconsin!!


----------



## quewezance

I joined a group but it looks inactive and the leader hasn't responded to me, it's been like 3 weeks, so I guess it ain't happening. Also most people were like 25+.


----------



## justasigh

I've tried a few groups. Mixed results.


----------



## herk

I've been looking into it lately, but haven't found the right group yet


----------



## Tam1

I would love to go to one, or start one up in largo fl


----------



## odetoanoddity

There's actually one at the organisation I volunteer at! It's a group for anxiety in general, and facilitated by one of my colleagues. She doesn't know I have SA, and I don't plan on telling her.


----------



## SoFo

Sure would, but there's none in my country. I created an SA forum and only got 7 members in 4 months. Oh well


----------



## Cletis

Probably not...


----------



## Steve French

Now that I moved to the big city, there actually are a few groups here. Seems just too off to my current personality though. I can't help but look down upon some people with mental illness. This is bizarre and hypocritial, because I am worse off than most, and don't have any real traumatic justification for my problems. I think society has indoctrinated me. There might be a bit of self loathing too.


----------



## tea111red

It's really not that appealing.


----------



## mike91

Dont think so but i am not keen on join any groups


----------



## iCod

You'd think that people with social anxiety would be a bit reluctant to, you know, leave their houses and go to a place where they're with a bunch of random people they either don't know/hardly know and engage in socialization. 

But just may be me. :stu


----------



## CristianNC

Yes! Never gonna happen in Romania though, we're a very outgoing country for some reason.


----------



## Ai

No, probably not. But there wouldn't be any anyway. Mental health is still a very highly stigmatized issue in my area. Couple that with a desperately terrible job market and fear of being fired and/or refused employment (though illegal, it still happens--and is difficult to prove), and no one would dare. Unless you have money for a therapist, the accepted method is to basically just suffer in calculated silence...


----------



## Bbpuff

Probably not. I'd literally be the outcast of the SA group... and that sounds like a terrible position to be in. ;-;


----------



## herk

yeah, i've been to a few on meetup, would be cool to meet more people from here though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

No.


----------



## Darktower776

There is actually a group near me but I haven't been able to get the courage to go yet.


----------



## tea111red

I don't think so....it's not really appealing to me. 

Haha, I just noticed that's what I said a few months ago. Well, it's still not appealing.


----------



## rabidfoxes

Probably not. Or not if it was purely to hang out socially.

I find it difficult to socialise in a group. I make myself go to work drinks and similar events regularly (I try to do 1 in 2) and it is always hard work. To go and socialise as a group while pretty much wearing a badge that says 'socially awkward' would be twice as...well, socially awkward.

If, however, it was a facilitated, free CBT group, I'd make myself go. I believe CBT to be effective to a point, it takes months to get referral, and private treatment is unaffordable to me.


----------



## eveningbat

Yes, I think I would if there were one. But people in my area do not seem to understand what SA is.


----------



## eveningbat

Darktower776 said:


> There is actually a group near me but I haven't been able to get the courage to go yet.


There is a joke I know from Facebook, "I have joined a group of introverts in my area. And we never socialize".


----------



## greenbananas

I would join one, but there are no groups in my area.


----------



## Andras96

Tried two and I was the black sheep in both.


----------



## Hikin

I'd love it, but SA is a very stigmatized matter in Romania where everyone is happy and extroverted.


----------



## uziq

I would probably give it a shot.


----------



## Overcast

I would, especially one that focuses on social activities(something that has been lacking in my life for the past 7 years). It would be nice to hang out with people with similar problems in their life, I would feel comfortable.

Unfortunately these places don't exist where I live, and the country I live in has an ultra extroverted and social culture, so I'm seen as a freak by normal people, thus isolating me even more.



Hikin said:


> I'd love it, but SA is a very stigmatized matter in Romania where everyone is happy and extroverted.


Same problem here bud.


----------



## caelle

I might do it. I have once. I joined something on meetup.com. But they said they were closing it and moving to facebook and they said to call them to ask for the fb group name. Like seriously... They wanted members to CALL them. 

That was yearrss ago and I haven't really looked for anything since.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I picked "Others"
I'm not joining a Social Anxiety group in my area. Not sure if there is one in my area. I'm not fond of everyone knowing I have a little anxiety. Nor do I want any outside help. I prefer getting help from my Family and God.


----------



## Overdrive

Would be the same as SAS, random people talking about their misery and rant about life.
No thanks...


----------



## Cereal Killer

I have joined one before. Not many people showed up, and if they did they either didn't talk or pretended like they didn't have SA.


----------



## Vespre

no


----------



## harrison

I already have - they can be quite difficult, to say the least.


----------



## mike91

Nope


----------



## JohnDoe26

Yeah, put a bunch of people who don't know how to carry a conversation and are socially awkward in one group. What could go wrong lol


----------



## Rainyfall

I joined a SA group but was kicked out because I didn't keep up with their fast pace, I would have came back if they didn't kick me out. Kind of felt rejected.

I think though the best group I was in was not an SA group but a mixed group. No one kicked me out for being too slow with my recovery, or not social enough. And I found that it helped me fear people less who don't have social anxiety. It was a really good experience.


----------



## TonyH

Hell, I'd make one. Once I overcome this fear of failing uni (and then always getting good marks), I'll then be able to say hey, time to meet some other uni students . That's the plan anyway, my life is a chaotic business and I like it that way.


----------



## shykoala

I would absolutely love to but I didn't find any groups on meetup.com in my city. If anyone knows of a group in upstate NY, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ActuallyBrittany

Been there, done that.


----------



## Seetharam

Kind of felt


----------



## Mxx1

I already joined an aspergers group. but i would really love to join a sosial anxiety group if it existed near me.


----------



## Christopher Reynolds

Probably not. I'd get realy anxious


----------



## Mc Borg

There's a meetup here for introverts and people with social anxiety, but I doubt I'll ever go. With my luck I'll be the only one with SA and the introverts would be extroverts relative to me lol.


----------



## A Void Ant

I would but there aren't any in my area.


----------



## robrog8999

I think it would be a great idea for my area! It's such a small, rural area that it probably wouldn't work but the idea of some sort of group meeting for social anxiety members would be really cool. I think it would be extremely supportive and encouraging for strugglers also. A place to meet other people who have SA and connect IN PERSON and sort of challenge each other to push towards our fears and phobias would be a good thing. I think that type of support would help a lot of people out. We need something like an AA,
NA but for Social Anxiety and if they were present everywhere the way AA meetings are, that would be wonderful. This needs to become a thing because I'm sure more people in the world struggle with some sort of anxiety problem more then those who do substance abuse. I'm not sure on this one for certain but anxiety is such a common obstacle for tons of people. Most seem to manage it well (the same way functioning alcoholics do) but then there's those who suffer severely and can't even really love their life. These are the ones who need these type of groups the most! And I'm sure many of those who are attending AA or NA groups got there because of an underlining anxiety problem. Speaking from experience, I ran into some substance addictions in my teenage and early 20s, one of which developed pretty badly into a full blown problem that required me to go away to intensive rehabilitation for 5 months. I'm clean and sober now (for almost 2 years now!) But now I know what lead me down that road (to drugs), after couceling and therapy. Anyway,
going way off topic now lmao but point being, yes, I think anxiety groups or meetings would be a smart idea and hope to see something like that develope nationwide, even worldwide!


----------



## twilightmoon

I am part of an SA group that does regular and varied meetups but unfortunately I've only gone to maybe 5. Everytime I rvsp is a big deal. I almost always end up dropping out the night before. And it's scary as heck actually showing up. The last one I went to, I did enjoy but I spent the whole time there feeling so on edge that I hardly said a word. :/


----------

